# cedarwood



## Marilyn Norgart (Mar 1, 2019)

does anybody use this gawd awful scent?  don't mean to offend but egads that stuff reeks.  I got a sample of it and was thinking of just doing the sample bottle in a whole batch of soap to see if it was diluted if it wood smell better?  I also gpt a sample of sensuous sandlewood which isn't quite as bad to me but not a whole lot better.  but I have a friend who really loves it, maybe I just need to let her smell it.  I did enjoy the sample pack though--I got some nice scents that I would never have tried otherwise


----------



## Dawni (Mar 1, 2019)

Is it an FO? My teenager loves Cedarwood EO, and I make his neem soap with it. I've blended it with others also, think it gives a "deeper" dimension to the scent. 

I notice they smell better once in the soap coz the stuff in the bottle is really strong. 

I've smelled sandalwood chips loads and it's nice. Haven't sniffed a fragrance of it though.. The red one I have is different and doesn't smell like much hehehe


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Mar 1, 2019)

Dawni said:


> Is it an FO? My teenager loves Cedarwood EO, and I make his neem soap with it. I've blended it with others also, think it gives a "deeper" dimension to the scent.
> 
> I notice they smell better once in the soap coz the stuff in the bottle is really strong.
> 
> I've smelled sandalwood chips loads and it's nice. Haven't sniffed a fragrance of it though.. The red one I have is different and doesn't smell like much hehehe



I believe its an EO, thanks for letting me know it smells better in soap. what did you mix it with?


----------



## Dawni (Mar 1, 2019)

Marilyn Norgart said:


> I believe its an EO, thanks for letting me know it smells better in soap. what did you mix it with?


Darren's neem soap has cedarwood, rosemary, and lemongrass and a very small dash of spearmint. I just now remembered I have another soap that has lavender, tea tree and eucalyptus with it. 

I have to check my notes and see what else I've blended it with..


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Mar 1, 2019)

Dawni said:


> Darren's neem soap has cedarwood, rosemary, and lemongrass and a very small dash of spearmint. I just now remembered I have another soap that has lavender, tea tree and eucalyptus with it.
> 
> I have to check my notes and see what else I've blended it with..



Thanks Dawni!!!


----------



## DWinMadison (Mar 1, 2019)

Cedarwood and citrus (any type) makes a really nice scent. Cedarwod is considered a “bass note” oil. By itself, it would be like listening to a tuba concert. Try it with something citrus or floral plus something herbaceous like rosemary, clary sage to thyme.


----------



## MGM (Mar 1, 2019)

Also depends which EO you've got....I can't stand Atlas, but can't get enough of Virginian....


----------



## Dawni (Mar 1, 2019)

Oh yeah, mine was Atlas 

@DWinMadison I got it right then with lemongrass and rosemary lol


----------



## DWinMadison (Mar 1, 2019)

Dawni said:


> Oh yeah, mine was Atlas
> 
> @DWinMadison I got it right then with lemongrass and rosemary lol





Dawni said:


> Oh yeah, mine was Atlas
> 
> @DWinMadison I got it right then with lemongrass and rosemary lol



You make beautiful soap, and I’m sure you don’t need pointers from me. I should take lessons from you.


----------



## Dawni (Mar 1, 2019)

DWinMadison said:


> You make beautiful soap, and I’m sure you don’t need pointers from me. I should take lessons from you.


I try.. And everyone should get pointers from everyone


----------



## KiwiMoose (Mar 2, 2019)

Can you see where I’m pointing?


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 2, 2019)

I love all the cedarwood eo's and is one of the few eo's I do use.


----------



## lsg (Mar 2, 2019)

I love cedarwood and orange EO blend.


----------



## DWinMadison (Mar 2, 2019)

MGM said:


> Also depends which EO you've got....I can't stand Atlas, but can't get enough of Virginian....


This is interesting. Surprising to learn their is that much difference.


----------



## DWinMadison (Mar 2, 2019)

lsg said:


> I love cedarwood and orange EO blend.



^ This.  It is a classic combination, especially for the men in your life.  Maybe with a bit of cinnamon or clove. It would be one of the first things I pick up to sniff in a soap shop.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Mar 2, 2019)

well orange and cedarwood it is, thanks D!!!


----------



## HowieRoll (Mar 2, 2019)

The cedarwood orange soap I make (and love the smell of) is:

58% Orange 5-fold 
25% Cedarwood (Virginian)
17% Dark Patchouli

A more earthy-smelling blend is:

60% Bergamot
25% Cedarwood (Virginian)
15% Dark Patchouli

Another blend that I created and has been a huge hit is:

30% Dark Patchouli
20% Cedarwood (Virginian)
20% Amyris
20% Peppermint
10% Spearmint

Like you, I'm not a huge fan of smelling cedarwood out of the bottle (smells musty to me), but love it in blends.


----------



## DWinMadison (Mar 2, 2019)

HowieRoll said:


> The cedarwood orange soap I make (and love the smell of) is:
> 
> 58% Orange 5-fold
> 25% Cedarwood (Virginian)
> ...



Excellent pairings.  Bergamot is the “always-a-bridesmaid” EO.  Everybody loves it but they often can’t quite identify it.  It goes with just about everything and makes it better.  I’m not sure it would do super well as a “star ingredient.”  Plus, it seems to have gotten more expensive, at least on the sites where I shop.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Mar 2, 2019)

my bottle just calls it cedarwood and it smells like burning wood to me.  I do have some 10x orange and some bergamot/honey FO.  I was just going to do a chunk soap with cedarwood as the chunk.  I am going to try a little mix of all three and see how I like it.  I wished I had some spearmint, I like how it mixes with scents I dont really care for. thanks Daryl and Angela you've given me something to think about


----------



## Zing (Mar 2, 2019)

I use cedarwood (virginian) EO in nearly every soap I make, there's usually at least a titch.  I actually like to smell the bottle but my wife crinkles her nose.  I would never use cedarwood alone, as @DWinMadison says, it'd would be like a tuba solo (nothing against tubas!).  I _really_ like bergamot/cedarwood blend.


----------



## DWinMadison (Mar 2, 2019)

Marilyn Norgart said:


> my bottle just calls it cedarwood and it smells like burning wood to me.  I do have some 10x orange and some bergamot/honey FO.  I was just going to do a chunk soap with cedarwood as the chunk.  I am going to try a little mix of all three and see how I like it.  I wished I had some spearmint, I like how it mixes with scents I dont really care for. thanks Daryl and Angela you've given me something to think about


Marilyn, I just got my 1st bottle of spearmint (always keep peppermint in my cabinet).  I LOVE it.  Like bergamot, it goes with just about everything.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Mar 2, 2019)

well I think the trick is going to be using it sparingly--it smells good with orange, bergamot/honey and just bergamot/honey (which I think I liked better)  I also tried it with some anise and it gave it a different depth, not bad...  that sample bottle will get used but it will last me awhile.  I am going to let them sit for a bit to see if they change


----------



## DWinMadison (Mar 2, 2019)

Marilyn Norgart said:


> well I think the trick is going to be using it sparingly--it smells good with orange, bergamot/honey and just bergamot/honey (which I think I liked better)  I also tried it with some anise and it gave it a different depth, not bad...  that sample bottle will get used but it will last me awhile.  I am going to let them sit for a bit to see if they change



Like peppermint, you have to use it sparingly or you may get a “Binaca Blast” in the, er, “southern hemisphere.”


----------



## Susie (Mar 2, 2019)

I love cedarwood and spearmint with just a touch of lemongrass to file off the rough edge.


----------



## DWinMadison (Mar 2, 2019)

Susie said:


> I love cedarwood and spearmint with just a touch of lemongrass to file off the rough edge.



Love that smoky/woodsy/clean combo.


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 2, 2019)

When I first tried Texas Cedarwood I did not like it but now have some blends that it is wonderful. I do love Atlas and Virginian is the last on my list and Virginian does no hold scent as well for me in my recipes.


----------



## DWinMadison (Mar 2, 2019)

Looks like the cedarwood wars are on!  Passions on both sides.


----------



## Dawni (Mar 2, 2019)

DWinMadison said:


> Marilyn, I just got my 1st bottle of spearmint (always keep peppermint in my cabinet).  I LOVE it.  Like bergamot, it goes with just about everything.


I looove spearmint, peppermint not to much. Most my scented soaps have at least a few drops. It sticks too, at least so far, but I haven't hit the 6mos mark yet.


Susie said:


> I love cedarwood and spearmint with just a touch of lemongrass to file off the rough edge.


Me too! I love that..


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (Mar 2, 2019)

Love cedar wood! I mix it with lemongrass or eucalyptus for my men’s soaps and they smell so good! Also, may chang, pine and cedarwood are delightful.


----------



## Zing (Mar 2, 2019)

DWinMadison said:


> Like peppermint, you have to use it sparingly or you may get a “Binaca Blast” in the, er, “southern hemisphere.”


It wakes you up in the morning.


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 2, 2019)

Cedarwood, lemongrass and litsea are delicious. Also mixed with lime


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Mar 2, 2019)

well so grateful for all the scent combos--I will try them all.  I do have to admit the orange bergamot/honey doesn't smell just too bad--cant wait to try the other combos.  will have to use some heavy laden spearmint soap to wake up first though


----------



## Clarice (Mar 2, 2019)

I ave atlas which I like with frankincense. I need to find Virginian


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Mar 3, 2019)

well I settled on 1/2&1/2 orange 10x and bergamot/honey with 5 drops of cedar wood in a 4" mold.  I used some gold in oil for some contrast and I gotta say I really like it. the cedarwood is nicely in the background  and the gold actually looks like gold, I let the orange 10x color the bar a nice soft orange


----------



## Dawni (Mar 3, 2019)

Marilyn Norgart said:


> well I settled on 1/2&1/2 orange 10x and bergamot/honey with 5 drops of cedar wood in a 4" mold.  I used some gold in oil for some contrast and I gotta say I really like it. the cedarwood is nicely in the background  and the gold actually looks like gold, I let the orange 10x color the bar a nice soft orange


Sounds nice.. Can't wait for when you show us


----------



## Nanette (Mar 3, 2019)

Marilyn Norgart said:


> does anybody use this gawd awful scent?  don't mean to offend but egads that stuff reeks.  I got a sample of it and was thinking of just doing the sample bottle in a whole batch of soap to see if it was diluted if it wood smell better?  I also gpt a sample of sensuous sandlewood which isn't quite as bad to me but not a whole lot better.  but I have a friend who really loves it, maybe I just need to let her smell it.  I did enjoy the sample pack though--I got some nice scents that I would never have tried otherwise


Atlas cedar smells a little sweeter but generally cedarwood blends with other scents better than being used by itself.


----------



## szaza (Mar 14, 2019)

I think there's a really big difference in place of origin and species of cedar.. I first had a sample of Atlas (cedrus Atlantica) and then accidentally ordered a big bottle of American (juniperus mexicanus) Cedar eo. Boy was I disappointed! Gave it to my mom to help her scare off moths.. (apparently that's something you can use Cedar oil for as well) the smell wasn't that bad, just really not what I was expecting..


----------



## lsg (Mar 14, 2019)

You might find it works great in blends.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Mar 14, 2019)

lsg said:


> You might find it works great in blends.



I mixed it with orange and bergamot and I do like it like that thanks.  BBs cedarwood is just called cedarwood


----------



## KiwiMoose (Mar 14, 2019)

DWinMadison said:


> Like peppermint, you have to use it sparingly or you may get a “Binaca Blast” in the, er, “southern hemisphere.”


No Binaca Blasts down here


----------

